# Spoilers! New things found from the datamine!



## sunchild (Mar 18, 2020)

from someone who has been datamining the game. it looks like it's just the files for now, but it seems like they're planning to include them in a later update.


----------



## Fey (Mar 18, 2020)

That’d be wonderful—let’s keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Hopefully this makes people relax a bit, very obvious that some missing content will be added in as free updates later on.


----------



## iofuu (Mar 18, 2020)

That's on period


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 18, 2020)

omg it'd be awesome if the cafe is back in the museum again! I really hope this is true!!


----------



## Carson (Mar 18, 2020)

Even if it's not _in_ the game at the moment, this makes me feel sooooo much better. So pumped to start grinding for Bells on my island!


----------



## Mayor Justin (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Hopefully this makes people relax a bit, very obvious that some missing content will be added in as free updates later on.



I kinda like the way Nintendo is taking it. I know they won't get rid of all past content but instead give it to us a little at a time to prolong playtime. I also sincerely doubt there will be any paid DLC so everyone needs to relax


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

I'd love having the cafe in the museum again, I'm bad at keeping track of too many buildings

- - - Post Merge - - -

also GYROIDS


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

Phew. This will lift spirits!


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

i guess when all the updates and lil surprises come, everyone will be so happy
and thrilled. there's lots of like uncertainty, so i guess the game itself will deliver lots of surprises.
i saw photos of brewster, pascal and stuff, so i assume they'll be in game, eventually at least.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Something I'd like to add:

One person partaking in the datamining found anti-cheating/hacking detection in the update, which bans users for cheating/hacking online.

Might deter greifers!


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Something I'd like to add:
> 
> One person partaking in the datamining found anti-cheating/hacking detection in the update, which bans users for cheating/hacking online.
> 
> Might deter greifers!



i wonder how that works? considering hacked switches can't go online anyway?


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Something I'd like to add:
> 
> One person partaking in the datamining found anti-cheating/hacking detection in the update, which bans users for cheating/hacking online.
> 
> Might deter greifers!



I remember seeding in WW .__.


----------



## Dewy (Mar 18, 2020)

If there's going to be a gyroid room in the museum I will cry happy tears


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Something I'd like to add:
> 
> One person partaking in the datamining found anti-cheating/hacking detection in the update, which bans users for cheating/hacking online.
> 
> Might deter greifers!




Oh i hope hacked towns can still be a thing. I could never but they are so fun to walk through.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

sierra said:


> Oh i hope hacked towns can still be a thing. I could never but they are so fun to walk through.



I'm sure people will figure it out eventually, no game is safe


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

sierra said:


> Oh i hope hacked towns can still be a thing. I could never but they are so fun to walk through.



agreed! my first NL town wasn't hacked, but my other 4 towns were and tbh, they were so much fun to make because of all the creative freedom. it wasn't easy tho! a lotttt of trials and errors and months to get right!


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

sierra said:


> Oh i hope hacked towns can still be a thing. I could never but they are so fun to walk through.



Saves have already been decrypted so it's only a matter of time before save editors pop up.  I hope there won't be checks for the usual "hacked town" things, like illegally placed buildings/objects.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I'm sure people will figure it out eventually, no game is safe



Especially Nintendo games, lol.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

That seems like a lot of information for a game not meant to be played on a console. Wait, is it even finished?

/Sarcasm

When gyroids show up, I hope they can be donated like fossils. I'd rather donate one and sell the duplicates, then wonder which ones I already have by comparing it to the others.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> That seems like a lot of information for a game not meant to be played on a console. Wait, is it even finished?
> 
> /Sarcasm
> 
> When gyroids show up, I hope they can be donated like fossils. I'd rather donate one and sell the duplicates, then wonder which ones I already have by comparing it to the others.



Lol, could you imagine if they were exhibit items? 

*walks into room*
*GYROID NOISES INTENSIFY*
*slowly walks back out*


----------



## smokeoak (Mar 18, 2020)

Phew! That's a weight off my shoulders to hear, It's good to know that they're confirmed. :') I can play the game with a light heart then knowing that they're slowly adding in everything.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> When gyroids show up, I hope they can be donated like fossils. I'd rather donate one and sell the duplicates, then wonder which ones I already have by comparing it to the others.



I've always wanted a gyroid exhibit. It seems justified to have one given the nature of finding gyroids.


----------



## Bosca (Mar 18, 2020)

That's so good to see, those were the two things I was most bummed out about being cut.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

i’d miss the cafe being its own building but having it in the museum again would be hella nostalgic! and honestly, as long as it’s _somewhere_, i’m happy c:


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I've always wanted a gyroid exhibit. It seems justified to have one given the nature of finding gyroids.



Make it interactive so they don't scare the beans out us every time we walk in.


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 18, 2020)

It's more than just gyroids that were revealed. Source is in the spoiler if anyone wants to see.



Spoiler: Datamine Details



Art gallery, Cafe, and museum shop also confirmed. The set of doors with "IdrMuseumEnt00" might just be entrance doors, but if not, could suggest something else too. 

https://pastebin.com/nXVXaqxD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2020)

See, and this is why I told people to stop flipping out when it's not confirmed that stuff is gone. And then certain people had to go and hate on me and some others who agreed with me... Shows you guys. 

This somehow feels appropriate to have gyroids in the museum though, because I used a couple of rooms in the NL museum as gyroid storage.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2020)

oh ****, the roost is back in the museum?

please let k.k. be performing there again, if so

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> See, and this is why I told people to stop flipping out when it's not confirmed that stuff is gone. And then certain people had to go and hate on me and some others who agreed with me... Shows you guys.



do agree with the first bit, but the condescending attitude is unnecessary

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Something I'd like to add:
> 
> One person partaking in the datamining found anti-cheating/hacking detection in the update, which bans users for cheating/hacking online.
> 
> Might deter greifers!



I assume the last bit is meant to be 'griefers', but regardless, this will be interesting to see how it plays out

hopefully better than pokemon's hack detection, otherwise this will be absolutely worthless


----------



## satine (Mar 18, 2020)

Ahh!!! This is great news, and I totally agree with everyone else on how wonderful it'd be to have a gyroid exhibit at the museum! I wonder what the museum shop will be like, too! Like maybe it's something similar to what was on sale on the 2nd floor in New Leaf? Or maybe it's something different. Who knows!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2020)

if we do get a museum shop, I kinda hope it's a bit more expansive than new leaf's (which ended up feeling pretty barren pretty fast)

also, yes to gyroid exhibits. I already used all four of my own exhibit rooms in new leaf for this purpose, so it'd be nice to have this implanted officially


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I'm sure people will figure it out eventually, no game is safe




No doubt I’m just worried about people getting banned for it if detected online by Nintendo what a horrible way to go


----------



## shendere (Mar 19, 2020)

well, i think it's great that it might be included in the museum. very cute!
i just can't wait to play and see all the pretty things for myself ;u;


----------



## tajikey (Mar 19, 2020)

Less than 24 hours!!!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 19, 2020)

also i'll edit the title but apparently all these references/files were in the base game (1.0.0) that people had been datamining before, but just now recently found!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 19, 2020)

This is the best news! I hope it’s true. I need gyroids.


----------



## Junalt (Mar 19, 2020)

sunchild said:


> also i'll edit the title but apparently all these references/files were in the base game (1.0.0) that people had been datamining before, but just now recently found!



So the original datamine wasn’t actually even complete but people already started panicking. Oh boy. That’s why it’s better to wait until we actually play before jumping to conclusions. 

I’m would be really glad if the cafe will be put in the museum. There’s no way they would not bring back the Roost.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2020)

If this is true, this sounds great! Although I'll miss the cafe by itself, it has extra charm with the museum. Also, even though I'm not into the gyroids personally, I'm glad they'd have a place to go for collectors!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2020)

I do wish you could download the update even without the game installed

I mean I get why they won't let you, but it'd be nice to be able to pre-prep for those of us getting physical


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)

i hope this really does happen! i love gyroids but i never have anything to do with them, so i appreciate the room for them LOL


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2020)

I also hope they increase the active gyroid limit

my dream is to be able to have every one making obnoxious noises at once, but I doubt we'd ever get any sound that amazing


----------



## satine (Mar 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I also hope they increase the active gyroid limit
> 
> my dream is to be able to have every one making obnoxious noises at once, but I doubt we'd ever get any sound that amazing



lmao same! that'd be sick. 

I was really excited about gyroids after I learned you could put furniture outside cuz it'd be kinda like the GC days where there was one outside of your house or something!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2020)

Junalt said:


> I’m would be really glad if the cafe will be put in the museum. There’s no way they would not bring back the Roost.



I think it was always called the Roost, even when it was in the museum lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2020)

side note: my brain for some reason initally was thinking the roost was called brewster's and was trying to figure out why

finally clicked with me that tbt itself is to blame

staff should fix this massive error for 3.0


----------



## Junalt (Mar 19, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I think it was always called the Roost, even when it was in the museum lol



What I meant to stay was that there’s no way the developers wouldn’t bring back the cafe to the game, because initial datamine suggested Brewster wasn’t in


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2020)

Junalt said:


> What I meant to stay was that there’s no way the developers wouldn’t bring back the cafe to the game, because initial datamine suggested Brewster wasn’t in



Oh yeah, was just mentioning the name lol. I see what you mean


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 19, 2020)

I knew such important features wouldn't just disappear. Hopefully, people will calm down now.


----------



## sierra (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m REALLY EXCITED


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2020)

btw, I know this isn't exactly the thread for it, but did the dataminers ever determine what grass patterns there all are and which grass pattern corresponds to what snow pattern?


----------



## Blackreach (Mar 19, 2020)

Yay! My only concern were gyroids, since i love them so much and the fact that there's a possibility of having a room dedicated to them in the museum makes me happy


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, I know this isn't exactly the thread for it, but did the dataminers ever determine what grass patterns there all are and which grass pattern corresponds to what snow pattern?



I'm so curious about this... I don't think I've noticed a single other type than triangle, though.


----------



## shendere (Mar 19, 2020)

I somehow think, during the regular summer, etc seasons they will be triangle, for everyone. I can't remember other than winter if there were any other patterns so I'm guessing everyone has triangle~


----------



## niko2 (Mar 19, 2020)

That's great news!! I just wonder how we will get gyroids, maybe crafting recipes? Anyway, I can't wait to play!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't mind the Roost being back in the Museum all that much. To be honest I was planning on having them nearby each other in the same zone anyway.

Hopefully the...



Spoiler



Art Gallery being back means Redd is coming back too.



Also about the Gyroids, I was thinking since we find them buried in the ground in past games.....maybe sometimes when we go on an island tour we could come across ruins of ancient civilizations and that's where we can dig up Gyroids. (because they always kinda seemed like "ancient artifacts" to me.)


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 19, 2020)

But I wanted to put my cafe in my dinosaur park! :O


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2020)

I would like to remind you all that if you think another user has made a rude or insulting post that you should hit the "Report" button so that the staff can assess the situation and take action if necessary. It is not your place to scold other forum users so please resist the urge to take matters into your own hands. The offending posts have been removed and any repetition of this behaviour will receive a formal warning.

If your post has been removed and you would like to discuss this further then please PM me directly rather than responding in-thread. Thank you.


----------



## Winona (Mar 19, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> But I wanted to put my cafe in my dinosaur park! :O



Well the good thing is that we can still kind of design our own café by placing furniture items outside... maybe you can still make this dream come true in some way


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 19, 2020)

oh, thank the heavens! the roost has always been my favourite place to chill. I couldn't imagine the game without it. I also love that it'll be like the og game with gyroids <3


----------



## mirrormirror (Mar 19, 2020)

This is great to hear! I also love how they're going to be updating the game but by bit - will definitely help the game stay fresh and exciting!


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 5, 2021)

This is a old thread but i didn't want to start a new thread cause well others are better in it.

But i saw this youtube video. I don't know if i can link it. It is SwitchForce, in his new video, saying we might be getting a bigger island. Omg i would totally love that! I know some players think the island is already to big. But i think the majority would love a bigger island. More room to decorate! Hey this could be a nice poll! Bigger island yes or no. What do you guys think of this news?


----------



## BluebearL (May 5, 2021)

I'm not too worried about the size of the island... but the idea of a full-blown cafe with farming and meals sounds awesome! That would complete the game for me.


----------



## Tindre (May 5, 2021)

A new bigger island?? In addition to the one we have or will our current change?


----------



## AccfSally (May 5, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> This is a old thread but i didn't want to start a new thread cause well others are better in it.
> 
> But i saw this youtube video. I don't know if i can link it. It is SwitchForce, in his new video, saying we might be getting a bigger island. Omg i would totally love that! I know some players think the island is already to big. But i think the majority would love a bigger island. More room to decorate! Hey this could be a nice poll! Bigger island yes or no. What do you guys think of this news?



Isn't this that one Youtuber who uses clickbait (from what I read on another thread once.).


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 5, 2021)

OH MY GOD, IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING!!!!!!       

Sure, it took over a year to get gyroids, a feature present at the onset of every previous main title but hey, at this point I'm thankful for the morsels


----------



## dizzy bone (May 5, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> This is a old thread but i didn't want to start a new thread cause well others are better in it.
> 
> But i saw this youtube video. I don't know if i can link it. It is SwitchForce, in his new video, saying we might be getting a bigger island. Omg i would totally love that! I know some players think the island is already to big. But i think the majority would love a bigger island. More room to decorate! Hey this could be a nice poll! Bigger island yes or no. What do you guys think of this news?



It would be better to make a new thread for a discussion into summer speculations, as this thread was for speculations that came up in March. I'm going to close this now.


----------

